# Sarah's new puppy



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Well life never goes totally as planned - so I was shocked when my chosen rescue produced a Shih Tzu puppy for me to adopt :biggrin: Rather than face a shark feeding frenzy over the beautiful baby - they decided a phone call to 'weak willed ' me would provide the desired solution . Here she is Clementine Alice ( another LOOONG name  ) - I LOVE HER !!!! The OTHERS are treating her with suspicion , except for Henry who recognizes his own kind . Another smooshy face in my family - flat faced heaven . Sarah


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

SARAH!!! She's scrumptious! My gosh, look at that face, and her coloring - BEAUTIFUL! Congratulations!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Clementine is gorgeous!!! :wub: I love her coloring!!! Who doesn't love a sweet lil smooshy face?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Awwww....she's adorable, how could you not love that face!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Shes a precious little thing! Congrats!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, she's adorable. :wub: Congrats, you lucky gal. :thumbsup:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

OMG, she is absolutely beautiful!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh My Darling - Oh My Darling - Oh My Darling Clementine !!!!!  

Oops I got carried away singing to the new little Cutie - she has such a smooshed face - I love her colours too - she is totally cute !!

Love the name Clementine Alice :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh, she's a little sweetheart. :wub: Whaterever happened to Sophie Rose?


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

She is just precious! I was waiting for the pics 

:wub: :wub:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Awwww, Clementine Alice is so adorable! :wub: 
Congratulations!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> Oh, she's a little sweetheart. :wub: Whaterever happened to Sophie Rose?[/B]


 I think the foster Mummy is planning on keeping Sophie herself - she owns a Tzu in failing health , and loves her . The rescue wanted me to take the puppy over a dog , we have rather a lot of dazzling pups in rescue at the moment ( including a 12 week old Maltese and 6 month old Lhasa ) - and feel they are better placed in forever families rather than languishing in rescue . Sarah


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

She is georgeous!!!!!!! :wub: I smell puppy breathe. (aaahhh)


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Ah JEEZ! I'm weak in da knees. Clementine is adorable, and she looks SO SQUOOSHY SOFT! I want to hold her, and love her, and squeeze her ... and name her George ... I mean ... CLEMENTINE!! :wub: Maybe you could give her a little snuggle and kissy-face from her Auntie Heidi ... ?


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

She is adorable!!! Congratulations!!! Cant wait to see more photos as she grows up! :smilie_daumenpos: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

she so gorgeous


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Clementine Alice is a heartbreaker for sure! :wub: :wub: So glad she's finally home!! You must be in puppy heaven right now. I'm so envious!! I would love a shiht zhu! 

Welcome home Clementine Alice!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Aw, I absolutely love Shih Tzus!! Congrats on the new addition. She's a doll, for sure. Clementine Alice is a beautiful name, too.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG Sarah, she is the most beautiful little darling...soo sweet.

Are you still getting Sophie too?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:new_shocked: She is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'''''


:wub: Look at that face  ' No wonder why you cant come to NY and with a bell, your too busy


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh what a beautiful little girl. She is gorgeous Sarah! Congrats! :grouphug:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

She is absolutely adorable! Congratulations!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh she is darling!! Congratulations!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You got her!!!! :chili: :chili: Sarah, oh my goodness!! She's absolutely adorable!!!!!!!

I hope you're not as stingy with Clementine pictures as you are with Jasper.....  (hint)....


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

How fluffy, cuddly, and cute she is!!! I just want to gobble Clementine up :wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Sarah, she is just a doll! :wub: :wub: Very photogenic also! It's going to be so much fun watching her grow up. I love the name.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Aweeee!!!! Clementine is adorable!!!! How could you not fall in love with that sweet little face! Congratulations!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Holy Moly-What a houseful and what a cutie :wub:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

She's such an adorable little sweetheart :wub:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

What a sweetheart!!!!!!! Lucky she found YOU!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

It's nice that you're feeding this one fish food Sarah, makes for nice fishy puppy breath! :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh my!!! Sooooo ADORABLE!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Congratulations!!! She is gorgeous and I love her name!!!! :wub:

I have to ask, how did such a young beautiful pup end up in rescue?????


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

* :aktion033: :chili: CoNgRaTuLaTiOnS -on your- NeW AdDiTiOn!!!* :chili: :aktion033: 

Little Miss Clementine Alice is such a beautiful, healthy girl. She is SO fortunate to be a part of your family ~ I just know she will thrive on having a doggy pack!


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

She is beautiful Sarah!!! I know yu are happy to have her home. Congrats!!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I Love that Name! It suits her perfectly. What a cutie!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

shes so cute..is she a shihtzu?


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Congrats! she is so cute :wub:


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

> Congratulations!!! She is gorgeous and I love her name!!!! :wub:
> 
> I have to ask, how did such a young beautiful pup end up in rescue?????[/B]



there was a breeder who no longer wants to do it anymore and is moving back to china, so they dumped all their dogs onto the rescue shelter.  

But lucky for Sarah! 

I think you need a #7 too! Get that maltese you were talking about in the shelter too!! 7 is a lucky # you know, :biggrin:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

she is so CUTE!!
Congratulations!!
How exciting and I love her name.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=574111
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. For the life of me I couldn't figure that one out. I must've missed that somewhere.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

"I'm just a girl who can't say NO", does that remind you of anyone Sarah???? Hey, join the club, I want a Maltese everytime I turn around!!!!!! Love Clemmie and love her darling little face!!!! What a little angel~~~I can see why you are in love big time!!!! Clementine Alice, what a wonderful name~~Congrats and keep those pictures coming!!!!!


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Congratulations! She's adorable :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

congrats sarah :smilie_daumenpos: she is a beautiful girl! How do you do it? Im at number 4 and im so tired lol. We need pictures of the whole gang!!! your babies are all beautiful! Welcome Clementine Alice!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Sarah!!! Clementine is adorable :wub: 
Congratulations I am sure the gang will come round and fall head over heels in love with her


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Congratulations Sarah! She is a beauty!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

yaaay

congrats Sarah...she is soooo cute 

kisses to that face of hers


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

melt my heart, :wub: I adore her name. When i get another I will pm you, you will have to give me some names to choose from.


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

OMG!! She is sooo adorable!! Her color is beautiful!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am sooo glad you all loved the name - Jacqui HATED it :smrofl: ( lucky I never listen to advice  ) . Now Pat , I am not stingy with pictures - my girls POSE and my boys SCRUNCH up their faces at my beloved camera . Clementine has a truckload of tiny outfits , so you will be seeing lots of her - now to drag the short hair into a topknot . Sarah P.S Arabella appears to like her , she was holding her down last night


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> I am sooo glad you all loved the name - Jacqui HATED it :smrofl: ( lucky I never listen to advice  ) . Now Pat , I am not stingy with pictures - my girls POSE and my boys SCRUNCH up their faces at my beloved camera . Clementine has a truckload of tiny outfits , so you will be seeing lots of her - now to drag the short hair into a topknot . Sarah P.S Arabella appears to like her , she was holding her down last night [/B]



You'll have an Aussie Rules team before you know it ...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok, they say admitting the problem is half the battle. So let me help you out. 'Hi. My name is Sarah and I'm a dog-aholic'!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Seriously, how cute is that baby?? :wub: I couldn't pass on her either. Congrats to your new family member.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

OMG! That is one cute puppy. She is darling. You will never find a rescue shitzu in this country, wow. Who could mis treat such cuties. Well who could mistreat any animal. Enjoy her, she is adorable....


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

She is a cutie pie, Sarah! How lucky are you!!!!!!!!
Enjoy your time together all of you!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: OMG, she is sooooooooooooooooo cute :wub: look at how she put her feet back :wub: she is so tiny, I want to squeeze her so bad :smhelp: you are so lucky. congratulations :aktion033:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

She's a DOLL! :wub: Congratulations Sarah!!

And I never said I hated her name .... I said I liked the Alice part


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> She's a DOLL! :wub: Congratulations Sarah!!
> 
> And I never said I hated her name .... I said I liked the Alice part [/B]


But Jac you said you hated Clementine  , you said Clem was a boys name - TSK :HistericalSmiley: . Of course the diminutive of Clementine is Clemmie :aktion033: not Clem . Sarah


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

So hows Jasper with her, do they get along :biggrin:


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww, she is soooo adorable!! :wub: Congrats on your new baby!!

How old is she? I think her name is adorable, you are always so creative with their names.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sooooooooooooooooooooooo cute. I just love smush faces -- Shih Tzu puppies are so adorable. :wub: :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Sarah, she is a very pretty Shih tzu puppy. So does this completely your family now?


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> Sarah, she is a very pretty Shih tzu puppy. So does this completely your family now?[/B]


 Yes Josh has rejoiced in the magic words I'M DONE ( except my name is down on a Havanese list - shhh ) . I do like even numbers  Sarah


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

She is completely absolutely adorable! That's a face that is impossible to resist.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Sarah she is gorgeous. I think I could not have resisted either. And I love the name Clémentine. :wub: :wub:


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

congrats on the new addition to your family!
she is irresistible!


----------



## Tricia (May 10, 2008)

You lucky, lucky girl... :biggrin:


----------

